# Mk6 Golf on the way...



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Anyone else read that article in CAR about the Mk6 Golf?
I'm just glad VW has but the next generation on the fast track - because the Mk5 is so damn fulgy.
Of course, the news that it's taking them *twice* as many hours to build a car than the competition is also an excellent reason to get the Mk6 here sooner than later!


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Mk6 Golf on the way... (MrGTI)*

Rumors...that's what I've heard


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Mk6 Golf on the way... (GTImeister)*

most of the details are rumors, but the Mk6 IS coming sooner than later. It will be the next mark, but still based on the A5 platform (same as mk5).


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Fugliness happens*

I'm with you. And as bad as the Golf/GTI looks, the Jetta is a million times worse. That's a fugly beast of a car.

_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_Anyone else read that article in CAR about the Mk6 Golf?
I'm just glad VW has but the next generation on the fast track - because the Mk5 is so damn fulgy.
Of course, the news that it's taking them *twice* as many hours to build a car than the competition is also an excellent reason to get the Mk6 here sooner than later!


----------



## spoilsport (May 16, 1999)

*Re: Fugliness happens (liquid stereo)*

If it looks like this, I'll pass!!


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

VW's chairman says the MKV platform goes through five times the build process as its closest competition. We are supposed to have the new Golf by 2008. This was according to Autoweek.
http://autoweek.com/apps/pbcs....17165


----------



## spoilsport (May 16, 1999)

*Re: (performula)*

Now that's better!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Fugliness happens (spoilsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoilsport* »_If it looks like this, I'll pass!!

















 x2 what is wrong with VW's design staff. it looks like they've been hitting the hash


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Mk6 Golf on the way... (GTImeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTImeister* »_Rumors...that's what I've heard

Autobild and Car.
Both of these magazines couldn't predict snowfall if an avalanche fell on their offices.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

That Autoweek article is basically the same thing that was reported in CAR - that the Mk5 Golf costs too much to build, and takes way too long to produce.
As for what the new 2008 Golf will look like,... i can only hope it looks like a Volkswagen (not a Honda).


----------



## Racer-XR32 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Mk6 Golf on the way... (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_Anyone else read that article in CAR about the Mk6 Golf?
I'm just glad VW has but the next generation on the fast track - because the Mk5 is so damn fulgy.
Of course, the news that it's taking them *twice* as many hours to build a car than the competition is also an excellent reason to get the Mk6 here sooner than later!

I read it. Car is usually pretty accurate.
I mean the car is already testing out at the Ring..so apparently most of the shape is pretty much there.
Now I did notice the option list was pretty detailed. 
If I move out to the Ring..I might just watch for prototype cars running around out there.
(Thinking about getting a summer home right next to the ring.)


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Fugliness happens (spoilsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoilsport* »_If it looks like this, I'll pass!!

















I only wish it would look this good. Nice agressive stance! I'll take 2 please!


----------



## spoilsport (May 16, 1999)

If you're into excessive forward rake and faces that only mothers could love, I see your point.


----------



## goacom (Mar 3, 1999)

*Re: Mk6 Golf on the way... (MrGTI)*

Yeah, better late than never. Except for the GTI, version V has been a dud. Sales of the Golf are down 20% in Europe, while the new European Focus and Opel Astra are up by the same percentage. Across the pond, the Jetta V has also got a lukwarm response - sales are around 30% lower than that of the Jetta IV during its peak.

_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_Anyone else read that article in CAR about the Mk6 Golf?
I'm just glad VW has but the next generation on the fast track - because the Mk5 is so damn fulgy.
Of course, the news that it's taking them *twice* as many hours to build a car than the competition is also an excellent reason to get the Mk6 here sooner than later!


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: Mk6 Golf on the way... (MrGTI)*

The MK5 Golf may be fugly, but the Jetta.... *PHEW!* What a stinker...


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

All of the photos posted in this thread are gorgeous...you guys/gals are crazy. Bring either one of those on!


----------



## ac5501 (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Mk6 Golf on the way... (MrGTI)*

I dont know why people keep ragging on the Jetta MKV. I think it looks far better then any previous version - not even close. Although the jury is still out on quaility, as of now its better then the previous models as well


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Mk6 Golf on the way... (ac5501)*

well you could be biased..
i think the previous generations had character. stood out from the crowd. the new jetta....blends in. and thats not vw


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Opinions*

I think people keep ragging because these things are pure opinion.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *dubjager* »_... the previous generations had character. stood out from the crowd. the new jetta....blends in. and thats not vw

Agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And even Volkswagen says so:
*Different, Original, Honest, Friendly, Approachable*
The Mk5 Golf/Jetta is *not *different. They look like every other Japanese car on the road.

_Note: In case you didn't know, those 5 words are right from VWA. That is how the company describes itself_


----------



## vwforty (Apr 26, 2006)

I think it looks like a SEAT...


----------



## Racer-XR32 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: Fugliness happens (spoilsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoilsport* »_If it looks like this, I'll pass!!

















Looks more like an Audi then a VW.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Fugliness happens (Jimbow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jimbow* »_ x2 what is wrong with VW's design staff. it looks like they've been hitting the hash
 
If anybody's hittin' the hash, smokin' the doja, or anything else, it would have to be the Auto Bild photo-choppers. The one with the concept C front end looks the best. The other one looks like Seat meets Audi in an elevator....
I wasn't crazy about the MkVs either, until I saw my current vehicle on the lot , sat in it , then drove it....end of story. I agree, they don't stand out like earlier VWs, but MkIVs are a dime a dozen now, so they don't stand out so much anymore anyways. My current rig is a dream to drive, furthermore, the looks have totally grown on me, and continue to do so every day! Just a friendly opinion.










_Modified by nicoli at 11:23 PM 6-1-2006_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Fugliness happens (nicoli)*

Dude i think that first pic looks better then the MK V i like the MK V GTI but i think they need to focus on the Jetta not the GTi


----------



## No Dice (Nov 1, 2005)

Well guys I just seen a markV something or other on the road today, and it caught my attention, they always do. They do look pregnant compared to other cars and models, but that is obviously what consumers are looking for cause of the big SUV trend in USA. They want something that is roomier..and can accomidate more people in more comfort. VW's got a bad underground marketing stance with consumers because other domestic and japanese car companies are always focusing on reliability records.
In an age where economics are unstable because of rising gas prices. People are shopping conservatively and less are floundering out big bucks on a premiering car, that they hope they won't find out follows with a bad record. But yeah people are pinching pennies to budget their mortgage, and to keep their children fed. Thank the damn economics and war, for all the conservative spending amongst consumers and losing faith in petrol based vehicles.


_Modified by No Dice at 6:20 PM 6-3-2006_


----------



## cauliflower (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (No Dice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *No Dice* »_Well guys I just seen a markV something or other on the road today, and it caught my attention, they always do. They do look pregnant compared to other cars and models,


Yes! Like size 6EEE running shoes.

_Quote, originally posted by *No Dice* »_
but that is obviously what consumers are looking for cause of the big SUV trend in USA. They want something that is roomier..and can accomidate more people in more comfort.

And more adipose tissue.


----------



## BrightGreenB5 (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: Mk6 Golf on the way... (PDong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDong* »_
Autobild and Car.
Both of these magazines couldn't predict snowfall if an avalanche fell on their offices.


Autobild's renderings usually aren't that bad:
MkV Jetta:
















PQ46 Passat:








Eos:


----------



## Flyjum (Aug 27, 2004)

I like it


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Those early Eos pics were surprisingly close. Thankfully the Eos got the nice Passat nose instead of the fugly Mk5 nose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubalub (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

the passat looks way better than the jetta....that jetta is just puke.


----------



## felmans (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Fugliness happens (spoilsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoilsport* »_If it looks like this, I'll pass!!


















I kind of like it...but I'd still stick with the mk4 R32


----------



## still got it (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (spoilsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoilsport* »_Now that's better!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Looks like a Yaris.......


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *still got it* »_Looks like a Yaris.......









Really? You think so?







I'm not seeing it.
_possible_ Golf Mk6








Toyoyta Yaris


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

I hate hate hate the MK6....I really hope VW thinks things over and keeps the MKV around for a little longer and just refreshes a few things on the car


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

How can you hate a car that hasn't even arrived?








Those images are all artists *ideas *of what they *think *the car will look like. Those aren't real pictures of the Mk6.








And VW has thought it over, and the Mk5 is been replaced very soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.slow_noob (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_
And VW has thought it over, and the Mk5 is been replaced very soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You also have to remember that the MkV platform has been in Europe since 2003...so 2008 sounds like the right time to switch to the MkVI platform...
but...going by what happened with the Mk, we should see the MkVI around 2011 over here







...
-------- EDIT --------
Nevermind...I just read the article, and it seems that they plan on getting the MkVI over here at the same time that Europe gets it











_Modified by 2.slow_noob at 11:18 AM 6-9-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_How can you hate a car that hasn't even arrived?








Those images are all artists *ideas *of what they *think *the car will look like. Those aren't real pictures of the Mk6.








And VW has thought it over, and the Mk5 is been replaced very soon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So with Wolfsburg Golfs - er, Rabbits - being sold in the USA again (suddenly it's 1975, and I have a strange desire see _Jaws_ and listen to K.C. and the Sunshine Band!), does that mean the 2009 Rabbit will be a Mark 6 Golf? Or will VW give us Mexican Rabbits between then and 2011?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_
So with Wolfsburg Golfs - er, Rabbits - being sold in the USA again (suddenly it's 1975, and I have a strange desire see _Jaws_ and listen to K.C. and the Sunshine Band!), does that mean the 2009 Rabbit will be a Mark 6 Golf? Or will VW give us Mexican Rabbits between then and 2011?









Never mind, I just read the post above. I replied to the last post of the first page before reading the second page.








So it looks like the MkV Golf/Rabbit could be a rarity on this continent! VW is suddenly getting serious about offering VW's _made in Germany!_ AND in Wolfsburg, too! (Most US Beetles were acutally made in Emden because it was easier to just put them directly on a ship rather than transport them from Wolfsburg.)


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (performula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performula* »_VW's chairman says the MKV platform goes through five times the build process as its closest competition. We are supposed to have the new Golf by 2008. This was according to Autoweek.
http://autoweek.com/apps/pbcs....17165


I didnt' read the article but that dosen't mean the VW is 5 times the build of its competitor. It likely means VW is 5 times less efficient..


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *2.slow_noob* »_You also have to remember that the MkV platform has been in Europe since 2003...so 2008 sounds like the right time to switch to the MkVI platform...
but...going by what happened with the Mk, we should see the MkVI around 2011 over here







...
-------- EDIT --------
Nevermind...I just read the article, and it seems that they plan on getting the MkVI over here at the same time that Europe gets it










Yeah, the delay in bringing the Mk5 to North America was longer than with any other previous model, so it makes it seem like the Mk5 had a short life, but in reality it will have lived _about _5 years. (which is long for Japanese cars, but short for German cars)


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_.... does that mean the 2009 Rabbit will be a Mark 6 Golf? ... 

This is a valid question. Hopefully the Mk6 will arrive in NA at about the same time it does in Europe. 
Volkswagen _could_ decide to make the Mk5 at another plant (than Wolfsburg), and then ship those models to NA, but it would seem like a large expense - just to sell a few Golfs in NA.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *SteveMKIIDub* »_I didnt' read the article but that dosen't mean the VW is 5 times the build of its competitor. It likely means VW is 5 times less efficient..
















The article i read stated that it look VW about 50 hours to build a Golf, and the competition was building a similar car in 20 ish hours.


----------



## racercx2 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_
This is a valid question. Hopefully the Mk6 will arrive in NA at about the same time it does in Europe. 
Volkswagen _could_ decide to make the Mk5 at another plant (than Wolfsburg), and then ship those models to NA, but it would seem like a large expense - just to sell a few Golfs in NA.

This is my thinking as well.....logistically it doesn't make sense for VW to build Golfs in Mexico or Brasil for so few buyers...in the Americas.......


----------



## Germanpower SLC (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Mk6 Golf on the way... (BrightGreenB5)*

I like the AUTOBILD fotos except the Jetta front!!! That Passat looks beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_
The article i read stated that it look VW about 50 hours to build a Golf, and the competition was building a similar car in 20 ish hours.

And to think Heinz Nordhoff wanted to reduce the number of hours it took to make a Beetle from 400 to 100 - a 75 percent savings in time - when he took over in 1948. VW workers laughed at him. But by 1954 they got it down to 100. Paging Dr. Pischetsreider - you're the VW CEO! Learn from your illustrious predecessor!


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

An EOS front end on a GTI would be pretty much perfect.


----------



## adub (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*

I disagree, I dont like the EOS front end let alone the EOS. It looks like a Subaru front end.............
Mann what happened VW? What happened to the good old boxier shapes that defined VW as that German car


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (adub)*

VW lost the plot a while ago. I think the company VAG is simply too big. They've become GM, in more ways than one.
They're producing quality products but they're slow to react, and are never ahead of the curve.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *adub* »_I disagree, I dont like the EOS front end let alone the EOS. It looks like a Subaru front end.

The Eos nose is the shape of all VW's to come. The Eos, Passat, and Polo all have the new "dropped eye" headlight. The style of those is the new style of probably all the new cars on the way. (even the spy pictures of the facelifted Touareg has this look)
As for being boxy,... even BMW and Mercedes have given up the boxy look and made their cars more sleek. So you can't really say that boxy cars is a German trait.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_As for being boxy,... even BMW and Mercedes have given up the boxy look and made their cars more sleek. So you can't really say that boxy cars is a German trait.









No, it's an American one!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

Thought I'd re-light the flame wars. MY interpetation is that the new Golf will at least borrow the Eos's front end (to make it match the Passat, Polo, etc). As for the rear... (I don't think the first one is correct as it is the same as the rounded grille one posted earlier and dosen't seem to flow with VW's curent direction).
























Look! An Egg! No, wait, it's a Golf... (I do interpet the headlights as a possibility though)










_Modified by VDub2625 at 7:29 PM 6-13-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (VDub2625)*

Well, _that_ doesn't look like a Honda! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_nice_guy (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steven Maginnis* »_Well, _that_ doesn't look like a Honda! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You're right; it looks a lot more like a Ford Focus.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (The_nice_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_nice_guy* »_
You're right; it looks a lot more like a Ford Focus.

Do you mean the Mark 2 Focus we Americans are apparently unworthy of getting? Because it sure doesn't look like the ugly Mark 1 to me!


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (The_nice_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_nice_guy* »_You're right; it looks a lot more like a Ford Focus.

which one? i dont think it looks like any of them...


























_Modified by KyleCrish at 10:00 PM 6-13-2006_


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (spoilsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoilsport* »_Now that's better!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









This one came out 3-4 months back, and I loved it then... still love it now. If what we get is close to that, I'm passing on the MKV and waiting for the VI.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (KyleCrish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleCrish* »_









_Modified by KyleCrish at 10:00 PM 6-13-2006_

This is a car Ford should be selling here but isn't!


----------



## racercx2 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_
This is a car Ford should be selling here but isn't!









Well at least they changed their minds...the MKII Focus will be here by the 08 model year..


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

If i had to guess, i'd guess that the Mk6 is likely to *resemble* one of these:
















Of course that's just my best quess.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

I'm hoping for the one on top!


----------



## jlvr6racer (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Mk6 Golf on the way... (MrGTI)*



MrGTI said:


> the Mk5 is so damn fulgy.
> 
> 
> > 100% agree
> ...


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (spoilsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoilsport* »_Now that's better!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










That is not a concept for the Rabbit VI it is the concept illustration for the small SUV VW hopes to build.. something of a mini turd-rag


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (racercx2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racercx2* »_
Well at least they changed their minds...the MKII Focus will be here by the 08 model year..

Really? That's great news! Thanks!


----------



## CANNIBALOFDOOM (Feb 5, 2004)

so i guess this golf is really the rabbit.. my girlfriend just got one well they said the tech needs to come by tto check the computer.. so get it on wednesday.... decent car and it is all made in germany not ****ty ass mexico or brazil


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Pleshy_GTI_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pleshy_GTI_VR6* »_That is not a concept for the Rabbit VI it is the concept illustration for the small SUV VW hopes to build.. something of a mini turd-rag

It's too low to be that... that is definitely a Golf/Rabbit concept.

_Quote, originally posted by *CANNIBALOFDOOM* »_decent car and it is all made in germany not ****ty ass mexico or brazil

Wow you're intelligent


----------



## CANNIBALOFDOOM (Feb 5, 2004)

and you suck c3ock


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (CANNIBALOFDOOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CANNIBALOFDOOM* »_and you suck c3ock

And you f*ck fat chicks. See, i can make gross generalizations too. Have you actually OWNED a Mexican VW? I have. That car was better then quite a few German made cars i've owned. SO shut yer trap unless you have real expirence, mmkay?


----------



## CANNIBALOFDOOM (Feb 5, 2004)

yes i have a vw made in brazil and i have heard tons of stories... also.. when a car doesn;t have problems then they switch where they are made and repairs go up dramticaly.. i see this as a bad..
and i don;t care i'm a 20 yr odl college student who stabs children in their sleep


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (CANNIBALOFDOOM)*

Fellas, fellas, can't we all just get along?


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *Pleshy_GTI_VR6* »_That is not a concept for the Rabbit VI it is the concept illustration for the small SUV VW hopes to build.. something of a mini turd-rag

Nope. The pictures of the mini-Touareg can be seen over here. As you can see, it's not the same at all. These are Golf pictures.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *CANNIBALOFDOOM* »_.... not ****ty ass mexico or brazil

Anyone that thinks the German made cars are better assembled than the Mexican or Brazilian assembled cars is fooling themselves.
I've seen the internal numbers (from VW), and the German cars have more defects per car than those assembled in Mexico or Brazil.


----------



## Rave Racer (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

The MKV golf I can live with, it's not following the lines of traditional ?VW but mechanically it's brilliant. Everyone must move forward in their designs to stay fresh and the MKV Golf does this, though very narrowly. The Jetta on the other hand..... designed to look new and fresh it was not. The pictures included are of a car that was designed and released in 2002 as a 2003 model.... look familiar?
http://www.autointell-news.com...5.jpg
http://toyota.jbcarpages.com/C...6.php


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

Hmmm, so what might a Jetta VI look like?


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I haven't seen any pics yet (all would just be artists renditions anyway), but it's gotta be better. I can't imagine VW making the next generation Jetta any more blah than this one!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

And yet it's selling fairly well. Maybe customers see it as a VW trapped in a Toyota's body!







But if it's still a VW inside - and it is, especially where the cabin is concerned - that seems to matter more.


----------

